# Hello from Connoisseur Genetics



## truecannabliss (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi everyone, im *truecannabliss* one half of Connoisseur Genetics, only recently discovered this site but it looks cool so i thought i'd join up and get to know the place (and all of you).
I will post up some pics once i get that all figured out and also tell you all a little bit more about myself.
Peace


----------



## moodster (Oct 19, 2010)

hi m8 and welcome


----------



## AlaskanGrown84 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi there  what is Connoisseur Genetics?


----------



## moodster (Oct 19, 2010)

a seedbank i think m8


----------



## Ernst (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome. 

What strains are you working?


----------



## AlaskanGrown84 (Oct 20, 2010)

moodster said:


> a seedbank i think m8


Mmm, would be nice to have one of those!


----------



## truecannabliss (Oct 21, 2010)

AlaskanGrown84 said:


> Mmm, would be nice to have one of those!


It sure is, took 10 years and a lot of sacrifices but its been worth it and the hard work is beginning to pay off......the truth is with hard work and dedication anything is possible in such a growing industry (pun intended).
Peace


----------



## Auzzie07 (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome, truecannabliss. So do RIU users get a 15% discount?


----------



## truecannabliss (Oct 21, 2010)

We're sorting major distribution so hopefully we will be available here soon (then we'll figure out any special offers/deals).
Peace


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome Bliss, on my first run with your beautiful babies. Just stuck a couple SSSDH and OGChem outdoors to flower in the tropical sun. The SSSDH is just gorgeous. I'm excited about the OgChem too, don't see too much info on her, any pheno or keeper tips? Thanks for stopping by, this is a great website, lots of new growers learning.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

welcome to RIU! enjoy the forum and looking forward to some pics!!


----------



## mattyj734 (Nov 9, 2010)

hey whats up??? I am about to grow out a pack of the chem jones... any tips for me??? pheno keeper traits to look for? any links to any grow of the chem jones, and or pictures??? im really excited to pop these babies! they will be grow out side by side with h3ad seeds geisha... cant wait!!!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 20, 2011)

Truecannabliss I hope you don't mind a few questions about SSSDH. I am anxiously awaiting my pack form Attitude.

1. I'm really hoping for a male to start my stud collection. Can you give me any pointers on tracking down a quality male?
2. Are there any particular genotypes that I should be looking for in the females?
3. Do any genotypes exhibit any colors late in development?
4. Would you classify her as a light, medium, or heavy feeder?

Thanks. I'm hoping for the Cheesedog freebie, but it looks like youve got some choice genetics either way. Do you have any official sites or blogs?


----------



## Cannabis Philsopher (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm curious on how long your Grandaddy Purple takes to turn purple and then how long to flower? I purchased some from Attitude and can't wait to grow them.


----------



## trebortaj (Feb 8, 2012)

I wish you guys were easier to contact, recently I ordered some of your chemy jones feminized from Attitude, needless to say nothing happened, Not even 1 cracked open. And I'm out a little over a $100, I have an order number to prove my order so if there is anything you can do to help it would be greatly appreciated. I don't know if you can or can't do anything to resolve this dilemma I'm having but if you can, send me an e-mail to [email protected]. I look forward to future dealings with your company, again if theres anything you can do for me it is most appreciated. I was very bummed out when nothing happened I've been looking forward to what you had to offer. Also I am a MMJ Patient & caregiver in my state so nothing illegal going on here. Thank you.


----------



## fslashthroat (Feb 8, 2012)

trebortaj said:


> I wish you guys were easier to contact, recently I ordered some of your chemy jones feminized from Attitude, needless to say nothing happened, Not even 1 cracked open. And I'm out a little over a $100, I have an order number to prove my order so if there is anything you can do to help it would be greatly appreciated. I don't know if you can or can't do anything to resolve this dilemma I'm having but if you can, send me an e-mail to [email protected]. I look forward to future dealings with your company, again if theres anything you can do for me it is most appreciated. I was very bummed out when nothing happened I've been looking forward to what you had to offer. Also I am a MMJ Patient & caregiver in my state so nothing illegal going on here. Thank you.


your doing it wrong.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Feb 15, 2012)

trebortaj said:


> I wish you guys were easier to contact, recently I ordered some of your chemy jones feminized from Attitude, needless to say nothing happened, Not even 1 cracked open. And I'm out a little over a $100, I have an order number to prove my order so if there is anything you can do to help it would be greatly appreciated. I don't know if you can or can't do anything to resolve this dilemma I'm having but if you can, send me an e-mail to [email protected]. I look forward to future dealings with your company, again if theres anything you can do for me it is most appreciated. I was very bummed out when nothing happened I've been looking forward to what you had to offer. Also I am a MMJ Patient & caregiver in my state so nothing illegal going on here. Thank you.



good luck with that buddy. i had the same problem and got nothing in return. also the gdp s1 is not real grandaddy purple


----------



## unkn0wnentity (Oct 6, 2012)

Please tell me you guys frequent this forum. I really want to buy 10 x GDP from you but you're out of stock on Attitude. When will that strain be back in stock with them? I see they are available on odysseed but I've never ordered from them and don't think they have guaranteed shipping.


----------



## allen bud (Oct 6, 2012)

ok welcome aboard but ummm got to be a bit more active..hello?lolo


----------



## teoborg (Nov 1, 2012)

??? Hello ???


----------



## TriPurple (Dec 5, 2012)

We could start theorizing as to what has happen to Truecannabliss. You couldn't have better free advertisement than RIU........ as long as your legit.


----------



## TriPurple (Dec 5, 2012)

I'd liked to know when their GDP is going to be available. It's the shizzz......


----------



## Budgoro88 (Dec 6, 2012)

Agreed I need that purp


----------



## Swisher Twister (Dec 30, 2012)

TriPurple said:


> We could start theorizing as to what has happen to Truecannabliss. You couldn't have better free advertisement than RIU........ as long as your legit.


Seriously it was between them and another breeder on my last pack from the 'tude, and it sucks to see what seems like good breeders stop contact and go on their merry way. Especially after starting the thread...


----------



## UPNSMOKE23 (Jan 7, 2013)

Alot of folks says that thier grandoggy is more potent and higer yielding than the gdp!! I got mines and will sprout it out the first day i get it.


----------



## UPNSMOKE23 (Jan 7, 2013)

Grandoggy purps!!


----------



## UPNSMOKE23 (Jan 7, 2013)

Chem D x GDP== DANKNESS
Grape shit fuel dankness
IT STATES THAT THE GDP REVERSED POLLINATED THE CHEM DSO IT SHOULD BE STABLE!!


----------



## chongsbuddy (Apr 11, 2013)

I GOT MY GDP FROM ODYSSEED.NL TODAY WITH 6 FREE CHEESEDOG SEEDS!IM QUITE HAPPY!
AND CONNOISSEUR IS VERY LEGIT!AND ENDORSES ODYSSEEDDS.NL
i am not affiliated at all,just happy i got a pack of gdp!


----------

